# Looking for 92FS compact specs



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Just found out about the 92FS compact and I am trying to find the specs on it. Mainly what i'm looking for is grip height. I have a Sig 229R (5.1"h) in layaway now but if the 92FS compact has about the same grip height i'll cancel the Sig and get a 92FS compact instead. I checked Berettas website but couldn't find anything. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am on an iPad right now, and therefore cannot post a comparison pic showing a comparison between a compact and fullsize. But a google search will give you the dimensions. I did that myself a few months ago


----------

